
North Sentinel Island - shawndumas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sentinel_Island
======
mattlutze
I'm glad there are still communities in the world that modernity hasn't
touched, or at least hasn't completely absorbed.

Regardless the exclusion zone, are there methods that anthropologists are able
to use to study the community somehow?

